# Covering up a wire wheel



## LizaLiopleurodon (Apr 20, 2008)

Zoe has a wire wheel in her cage, and I'm trying to think of a way to cover it with some sort of light material so that she doesn't end up with bumblefoot.

I haven't been able to find any non-wire wheels!

Any suggestions?

I was thinking cloth or something, but it will probably make the wheel to heavy to run on, and she'll most likely chew it up!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm not sure where you are at, but I know that our PetCo has plastic wheels in sometimes (even a larger one for rats). Petsmart never seems to though.

I hope someone can help you convert yours!


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Is it a mesh Run Around wheel? I have one of those, and a plastic Comfort wheel as well. Iâ€™ve never heard of a rat getting bumblefoot from using a wheel. Bumblefoot generally develops towards the heel, when a rat runs they are up on their tip-toes (sorry, donâ€™t know the anatomical terminology lol.) Also, I believe, bumblefoot is now thought to be more likely caused by dirty conditions/genetics than wire floors specifically. 

I canâ€™t really think of anything to cover the mesh other than the plastic or light aluminum used to make signs which you can usually find at Home Depot. You could cut it to size and zip tie it on. I think I would also sand it to create some traction.

Would you be willing to order a new wheel online? Kimâ€™s Ark Rescue sell Wodent Wheels for very reasonable prices (and purchases befit the rescue!)


----------



## LizaLiopleurodon (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm in Vermont. There isn't a PetCo ANYWHERE near where I live.
Sucks!
Just a petsmart, and yup, they don't have 'em.

And yeah, it's a mesh wheel.
I'm glad to hear that. 
It eases my concern a bit.

Thank you both!


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

My Petsmart stocks large plastic wheels. Specially made for rat. Its quite noisy though.

About the wire aspect..Wire mesh wheels are generally deemed as ok.

As Sonoma said. Bumble foot isnt cause by the wire itself but rather when the wire is soaked in urine etc. The ammonia burns there feet. Causing bumble foot.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

Even if they can't get bumble foot wire wheels are bad, they can get there tails in between wires and snip. You now have a slightly tailless rat. 

You know those bathtub stickies? I covered mine in those and it worked okay, not that my lazy boys use the wheel much anyways.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

The mesh wheels are different from traditional wire wheels, theyâ€™re safe and well designed. 

Check it outâ€¦

Run Around Mesh Wheel


----------



## susb8383 (Feb 24, 2007)

I think you're better off with either a Wodent Wheel or a Stealth Wheel. 

The Wodent has a solid track and the Stealth has a plastic mesh. Both are a lot safer than the metal mesh. 

They also have internal frames which means your ratty's tail or head cannot get pinched between the frame and the bar of the wheel.

You can get both at http://www.CritterWheels.com.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I exclusively use the mesh SP runaround wheels, my rats love them the best of all of the wheels we have tried. I have not had ONE accident with them, besides babies deliberately getting throw willy nilly when they play Loop de Loop on the wheels :

For the squeaking that will eventually happen, I keep a syringe of olive oil handy to squirt on the joints 

I have 5 wheels in my cages right now, all mesh and have had no issues with foot problems either. 

Bumblefoot is hereditary, caused by obesity and old age (the whole hind foot is pressed down) and can develop from dirty conditions...bacteria gets into a scrape or cut on the sole of the foot.


----------

